# Lake hope gills



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Not wanting to fight the crowds at alum or Indian lake my SIL and I decided to take our kayaks to Lake Hope. Yesterday my wife and I hiked around lake hope and I saw huge gills along the shore along with bass starting to make nest so we decided to go today. We started fishing around 9 am and quickly started catching some real nice gills. We ended up catching over 60 gills. These were the big bull gills. Most of them were dark as heck. Your typical spawning gills. A lot of them were so big they were hard for me to get my hand around. SIL took a few pics of fishohio gills but stopped after three or four of them. I think someone with a fly rod and rubber spider would catch a gill with every cast. We didn't have anything that floated but we still did pretty good. We used jigs, solid black seemed to work best. Also we caught 9 bass, biggest around a pound and 2 nice crappies


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

15 plus years ago used to trout fish there in the spring. Caught some giant gills and saw a few bass over 7lbs.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Josh we’re those trout that odnr released every year? I’ve seen some huge bass there but never caught any big ones. Just a side note all fish were released to fight again.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Chopiq - I have fished that lake several times with my father-n-law. There is some really nice red ears in that lake. On the left arm all the back there are some huge craters that they dig out every year to spawn. There is some really nice bass in that lake as well. I really like the peace an quiet there.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

CHOPIQ said:


> Josh we’re those trout that odnr released every year? I’ve seen some huge bass there but never caught any big ones. Just a side note all fish were released to fight again.


yeah it was great back in the day when the odnr put trout in There. I think they used to do it spring and fall. I always was able to get a limit Of nice size trout there and you can’t beat the scenery. Wouldn’t surprise me one bit if theres a largemouth over 10 lbs in there. Or at least there had been one back when they had trout to feast on.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Also - Since the swimming area is probably closed - The Dock right there holds some really nice crappie as well.


----------

